# Need your expertise



## 604vancouver (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi there,

Thank you for stopping by. I need help with a cycle and supplementing. I am 23 year old that is face incarceration in three months. I am and will be running cycle. I am 5'7 205lbs people concider me and big not fat. I workout 5-6 times per week. I am fairly experience in the gym. Currently not taking any supplement and have horrible diet. I have tons of friend that use gear. I have ran 2 very poor half done cycles of t400 dbol then test E. Both with proper pct 3 years ago. I have a nurse that will help me also. Please let me give me your advices of do's and don't.  
Cycle - Supplement - Diet (Money isn't really a problem)

Thank you for stopping by. I am very excited to see what you have to say


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 21, 2015)

You are going to jail in three months? For how long? Are you wanting to do this because you are going to jail?


----------



## bugman (Dec 21, 2015)

Jenner said:


> You are going to jail in three months? For how long? Are you wanting to do this because you are going to jail?



YEAH!  what she said.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 21, 2015)

Being in jail sucks , but being in jail while recovering is probably the worst


----------



## stonetag (Dec 21, 2015)

Might try some sphincter stretches before you hit the joint.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm just wondering if he's trying to get big so he won't be fuuuked with.....


----------



## bronco (Dec 21, 2015)

Sounds like a troll


----------



## Schredder (Dec 21, 2015)

Steroids most definitely are going to be a cure for your situation unfortunately.  You have a hardship ahead of you and Im going to guess some hardships behind you as you somehow landed youself in this situation.

Steroids arent going to make this any easier and based on your comment about a terrible diet and lack of knowledge on the subject they most likely wont be of any benefit to you.  In fact they will most likely be more harmful to you than anything to be completely honest about it

Do what you have to do now, re evaulate why you ended up in this situation.  Make some positive changes, educate yourself on AAS use and if BBing or PLing is something that will help you move forward in life dive into it once your situation has been resolved.

No disrespect intended in my responce....

Just my.02


----------



## DF (Dec 21, 2015)

Money is no object?  Have you considered hiring that short black guy from the movie Get Hard?  He'll get you prison ready in no time.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 22, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Being in jail sucks , but being in jail while recovering is probably the worst



2X on this, not where I would want to be for PCT and recover.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2015)

Cecil said:


> 2X on this, not where I would want to be for PCT and recover.



well it will keep him from sticking his dick where it shouldn't be


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 22, 2015)

I bulked hard b4 I went in in 2011. I knew 5 months ahead that I was so I went in BIG. It helps big time to be large and intimidating looking trust me!!! Helps when you already know how to knock heads as well


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 22, 2015)

Maybe some mma, brazilian jiu jitsu classes etc. may be more resourceful youl be recovering while your in there probably won't get a good pct and decent amount of food to keep most of your gains


----------



## Seeker (Dec 22, 2015)

Lol troll written all over this post.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 22, 2015)

Surprisingly, you can get a good amount of food locked up...it may not taste all that good, but, the little bitches in there that are scared to eat it, will trade their whole meals for just the dessert portion (a cookie or two)...not to mention commissary, you can eat like a king. 

If you run a cycle,it better be quick...lol

Edit: Oh ya, Thank you for stopping by. ..


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 22, 2015)

That ****ing sucks...but you could shut yourself down before getting locked up then you will be a depressed blob of estrogen. I'd say start lifting and eating now..continue to do so in jail...when ur out stay in the gym & jump on the gear. Maybe a gym lifestyle will keep you out of trouble. Good luck.


----------



## bvs (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah I'd be getting some mma classes, not a cycle


----------



## 604vancouver (Dec 22, 2015)

Okay you guys aren't really helpful at all. Way to welcome someone to your site. I will be taking gear regardless of all of your negative responses. I have diet before and do understand nutrition. I do know how to workout and make gains. I left highschool at 120lbs soaking wet. And I look better than most of my cranked out friends. Also lots of people always ask me what I'm taking when I'm not. I just needed an advice on your ways of running this and how it should be done. If you could help then that be great. But if you can't thank you anyways for the trolling. It was fun to read and really makes ugbb look like a troll site. Happy holidays everyone to you and your family.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 22, 2015)

604vancouver said:


> Okay you guys aren't really helpful at all. Way to welcome someone to your site. I will be taking gear regardless of all of your negative responses. I have diet before and do understand nutrition. I do know how to workout and make gains. I left highschool at 120lbs soaking wet. And I look better than most of my cranked out friends. Also lots of people always ask me what I'm taking when I'm not. I just needed an advice on your ways of running this and how it should be done. If you could help then that be great. But if you can't thank you anyways for the trolling. It was fun to read and really makes ugbb look like a troll site. Happy holidays everyone to you and your family.



Oh yeah, you're 23 and been through a few cycles already.  Let me know how jail works out for you whem your HPTA is ****ed because you didn't give it enough time to mature. Most times people aren't going to tell you want to want to hear because I can tell you're a little know it all and probably look like a bag of dicks. Doooooooshhhh


----------



## snake (Dec 23, 2015)

604vancouver said:


> Okay you guys aren't really helpful at all. Way to welcome someone to your site. I will be taking gear regardless of all of your negative responses. I have diet before and do understand nutrition. I do know how to workout and make gains. I left highschool at 120lbs soaking wet. And I look better than most of my cranked out friends. Also lots of people always ask me what I'm taking when I'm not. I just needed an advice on your ways of running this and how it should be done. If you could help then that be great. But if you can't thank you anyways for the trolling. It was fun to read and really makes ugbb look like a troll site. Happy holidays everyone to you and your family.



Now wait a minute. I read your post before most started replying and stayed out because I'm no expert. I now have two things to say; if you are comparing yourself to a bunch of crackheads, you need to raise your standards. Secondly, and more important, don't you dare shit in my house. If you don't like some of the cold hard truth, you can be on your way. If though you see that some of these guys know a little bit about the muscle game and you can show them some respect, please by all means, stick around. But again, don't shit in my house.


----------



## 604vancouver (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes I have gear and pct on the inside.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2015)

I would run 2 grams of test 1 gram npp 3 GRAMS TREN e and 200mg dbol for the first and last 4 weeks.

I would run 10iu insulin pre workout and 20iu post workout 

I would walk in to prison all 5 feet 11 inches of me at 310lbs... strong as ****.


----------



## Schredder (Dec 23, 2015)

604vancouver said:


> Okay you guys aren't really helpful at all. Way to welcome someone to your site. I will be taking gear regardless of all of your negative responses. I have diet before and do understand nutrition. I do know how to workout and make gains. I left highschool at 120lbs soaking wet. And I look better than most of my cranked out friends. Also lots of people always ask me what I'm taking when I'm not. I just needed an advice on your ways of running this and how it should be done. If you could help then that be great. But if you can't thank you anyways for the trolling. It was fun to read and really makes ugbb look like a troll site. Happy holidays everyone to you and your family.



Im pretty sure all the responces you got werent negative.  Possibly not what you want to hear but, that doesnt equal negative.

Answer me this........

Why are you wanting to run some gear now all of a sudden now that you have to go away?  All this time training and never once thought about doing a cycle before this point in time?

You have PCT on the inside???  Have you ever came off gear and PCTed before?  A lot of individuals cant even deal with it who live on the 'outside' let alone being locked up.

Like I said before.  Do some research if you want to run some gear.  No ones just gonna put a cycle together for you and send you on your way.  

Youre gonna run a cycle no matter what?

Lets see the layout and hear you plan.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2015)

How long you in for. Maybe you could pin like 400 cc of test u. That would keep levels high enought to maintain for like 2 years.


----------



## Schredder (Dec 23, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would run 2 grams of test 1 gram npp and 200mg dbol for the first and last 4 weeks.
> 
> I would run 10iu insulin pre workout and 20iu post workout
> 
> I would walk in to prison all 5 feet 11 inches of me at 310lbs... strong as ****.



Lol......I dont see any Tren in there!!!!  Unbelievable


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2015)

Schredder said:


> Lol......I dont see any Tren in there!!!!  Unbelievable



I am such a noob... edited my post to include tren.


----------



## Schredder (Dec 23, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am such a noob... edited my post to include tren.



Thats better


----------



## 604vancouver (Dec 23, 2015)

****ing clowns


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 23, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> How long you in for. Maybe you could pin like 400 cc of test u. That would keep levels high enought to maintain for like 2 years.


Made me lol


----------



## IronCore (Dec 23, 2015)

lol... this freaking guy... man you think its a good idea to go straight into the slammer with NO test in your system??? fuk it... listen to POB  run that mega dose cycle... no kidding..but for that test U I would bump it to 1000mg once a week for a month before you go in... at least youll get about 6-8 weeks before your test crashes... good luck... dont drop the soap!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2015)

604vancouver said:


> ****ing clowns



Once again ur disrespecting when there have been a few people that have tried to help you. Ur handle says vancouver. So I imagine your going to a jail in Canada . Basically the Disney land of being locked up. Ur 23 u don't even need to be cycling. Ur probably not even going to jail for very long and I highly doubt it's prison. So why don't u just **** ur body up when u get out?  Noone spoon fed u so u throw a tantrum.  ****ing pussy.


----------



## brutus79 (Dec 26, 2015)

604vancouver said:


> ****ing clowns



You are the punk who is scared to do a bid. Should have thought about the frightened child living inside of you before you got caught out... I would tell you to have some respect considering you came here to panhandle for advice, but methinks you will learn all about what that slick little mouth of yours will get you in about 3 months. Don't bother with the tough guy shit because this thread is basically named "whittle guy scared of Canadian (lol) prison."


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 26, 2015)

Gotta walk in and own the place like a man not a boy. Keep your mouth shut, your chin down, hands ready, and don't talk like you're the tough guy because I can guarantee you won't be the toughest guy there. 

I seriously straight up called out the unit tough guy my first day in. Only because he was from a rival club. 5 weeks in I was coming off and getting even more fkn owly. Let's just say I ended up getting a 3 month extension to my bit. 

The pen is way fkn better than remand let me fkn tell you!

Not proud by no means. Went in for a good reason tho lol no bs


----------

